

Analyze window.performance data in real-time for your website - joshfraser
http://torbit.com/blog/2012/04/25/real-user-measurement-from-torbit/

======
joshfraser
Hopefully, it's obvious, but you can get this service for free. For anyone who
decides to upgrade, use the coupon code "hotdataporn" to take 20% off the
price.

------
dsl
After some digging I found the link to the actual "data porn", pretty cool.

<http://www.torbit.com/insight/standard-features>

~~~
zackzackzack
I wonder which graphing library they use for creating these. It looks like
Microsoft office but better designed. Google charts?

And I wonder how they handle statistics. They are just providing graphics and
trendlines as far as I can tell, and encouraging users to draw conclusions.
They are capturing the entire population they are sampling from, but even then
it feels like there might be some pitfalls in the types of conclusions that
might be drawn by an untrained web property owner.

Edit: deleted a repeated sentence.

~~~
joshfraser
We get that question a lot. The graphing library we use is Highcharts.

We think a lot about the question of how we present the data. We'll try and
help users come to the right conclusions when we can, but the end of the day,
it's just a tool and it's up to our users what they do with the data.

~~~
joshfraser
We get enough compliments on Highcharts that it was well worth the money. It's
an easy decision as the price isn't prohibitive for a business.

~~~
zackzackzack
Oh, yeah, that makes sense. I forget sometimes that everybody on earth isn't a
data nerd and that Microsoft Office is used globally to do trillions of
dollars of business every day. Silly me. Thanks for the reality check.

------
sciurus
There's also New Relic's end user monitoring.

<http://blog.newrelic.com/2011/05/17/how-rum-works/>

